# factory alarm causing no start?



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Hi, 

My 1987 maxima 3.0 won't start. It is not getting fire. 

I changed the coil. And tried a new distributor. 

The cpu says crank angle sensor circuit. 

Here is how it so happenned. 

One night my alarm went off. I never knew how to shut it off so I took the negative cable off the battery. The beech, as I refer to her, went back to sleep. However, the next day it would not start. 

I was told that it was most likely the alarm. I was told to unhook the battery, turn the key on. and hook uo the battery. 

Anyone heard of this??

Can a factory alarm disable the ignition on a 1987 maxima?

How can I remove the beech saefly from the car?.. It's not like anyone would steal this old car.

-George


----------

